# Which Kayak



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

So my girlfriend just got back from vacation last night , and we went to roosters for a tasty dinner. I was told over dinner her dad wants to go halves with her on for a new kayak for me for christmas. He said he was willing to go 1000 between the both of them. 

So my question is which should I tell them to get. The Coosa seems to be the fav. on the forums, and seems like it would suit all my needs. Any other ones out there I should be looking at? 


After being told that information she even paid for dinner! What a night.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the equivalent of asking which car is best. Sportscar? SUV? ...
Dunno what you want the second yak for. Looks like you already have a sit on top...so is the second yak for someone else? Or for you to be able to paddle different types of water? Or just a newer version of what you already have?
Do you want a river yak and a flat water yak? Do you want to start paddling more rivers with higher Class ratings, or something faster on flat water?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well mine right now is a sit in yak. I got him into kayaking this summer, and before he got his he asked me if I could do it all over again what would I get and I said a sit on top. So I think this is his way of saying thank you .

Even with the larger open area of my vapor 10 it is still rough getting in and out , and I think with the ammount of fishing I do, the SOT is the way to go.I have no gripes with the one I have now besides the accessability of the boat .


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Where do you mostly fish, lakes, rivers? Coosa hard to beat for moving water, works well in lakes as well. The tarpon 120 is faster in lakes, both great boats. 

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry man. Saw your avatar and figured that was your boat.
If it's a sit on top you want, and I agree a sit on top would be an awesome addition, than as much as I hate to agree with Drew Gregory, yeah, the Coosa is probably the way to go.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

That is my boat , it is a sit in  Anyways, I fish all over, I enjoy the rivers the most though, less paddleing. From doing a little self searching, I think the coosa will be what I ask for, over something like the Ride. 



Anyone know any local dealers where I could do some test sitting though, its a lot of money to spend on a blind buy.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great miami outfitters near dayton, awesome place, more boats than any place I've seen, they will take care of you
Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! Well I guess the avatar pic is kind of small. But now that I look I see it. From a glance it looks like there's no cockpit.

Paddling one is a GREAT idea. They do have more rocker and less initial stability than you're used to with your Vapor. Add in a higher center of gravity and it's definately going to feel different.

GREAT boat. I'd be jealous to hear of someone else getting another one before I do.

Drew's minions grow.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

USMC_Galloway,
From one Vapor owner to another, I'd definately want something longer. A 12' or possibly a 14' kayak. I would consider a SOT, if it had the same or better stability of the Vapor.

One thing would be a must...and that's a more comfortable seat. 

Having mentioned a more comfortable seat... Native Watercraft comes to mind. Especially, the Manta Ray 12 or 14 Angler.
www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=29
www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=30
I've sat in the seats for these watercrafts and they are nothing short of amazingly comforable.  I have paddled the Ultamate 14.5 Tandem and it was extremely stable...all the while it would cut the water with ease, even with a passenger. Nice thing about the Tandem models is that the seats are adjustable for solo trips.  If there's a draw-back...they're pricey. 

This is the one that I "test drove".
www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=7

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Went to sabos on saturday they have a tarpon 120 for 725. I would look at Austin Kayak. You know I think you should get a WS.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info Stuck, I will be glad to be a minion! MUHAHAHA 

BowHunt,
I think it would be nice to have a longer boat, but remember I live in an apartment, and my boat goes in a spare room and the 11'3" is going to be pushing the limits of my 11'6" room  . 

Thank you all for the input.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Man Larry.. you are doin' allright. I fished with someone who has a Manta Ray 12' and it appeared to be a really, really nice boat. Like Bubba mentioned.. with that much coin going towards the boat I'd try before you by for sure... Hope school is going as well as your fishin'.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

DC9781 said:


> Man Larry.. you are doin' allright. I fished with someone who has a Manta Ray 12' and it appeared to be a really, really nice boat. Like Bubba mentioned.. with that much coin going towards the boat I'd try before you by for sure... Hope school is going as well as your fishin'.


I wish fishin was as easy as school, Straight A's last session , not to shabby seeing as one of my classes was Cal II.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, 14 feet is ALOT of kayak. Unless you're strictly going to be using it as a lake boat, I would never even consider a kayak that long. 
Have you ever tried to shuttle a 14 foot boat?
Or even better, have you ever paddled a tandem kayak. YUCK!
I know of many canoes that are MUCH easier to paddle than a 14 foot tandem kayak.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The seat on the coosa is insane, won't get your behind wet even in the low position. Don't worry about stability, like andy said initial stability feels like our might tip, but it c has major secondary stability. The reason they do that is so you can lean into turns, like a motorcycle and help carve your turn in the faster water. Standing is so easy, takes a few minutes to master, makes sight fishing easy. Perfect hull shape for moving water. The drag chain is really nice to use as well. I have the tarpon as well, can't even compare the two, only thing the tarpon has is speed, but try to turn in fast current and the keels make it hard and wants to tip, and don't even try to paddle upstream into fast current, you get the slightest sideways the boat will snap sideways and more than likely your swimming, the coosa will surf since the front of the keel is basically flat, like a creek boat. If you want come over to my place and I have a creek behind my house and your can test the tarpon and the coosa., send me a pm if you want.

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

i will second Great Miami Outfitters......they carry both the Jackson and Native boats as well as others......they will let you take them down the street to the river to try them out as well......At the end of the month is "Gearfest" at Eastwood Park....they will probably have most of their boats there to tryout....White water warehouse will probably be there to. I have the Native Watercraft Ultimate 12.....The Coosa wasn't available when I purchased it......The 12' is perfect for me as 90% of my time in it is on the river (usually the Stillwater) being a hybrid boat it is single walled as opposed to most sit on tops so it is about 15 pounds lighter which is great for throwing on top of my Jeep...With that said, from everything i have heard, the Coosa is where it is at! I'm happy w/my U-12 though.

Mike


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Man, 14 feet is ALOT of kayak. Unless you're strictly going to be using it as a lake boat, I would never even consider a kayak that long.
> Have you ever tried to shuttle a 14 foot boat?
> Or even better, have you ever paddled a tandem kayak. YUCK!
> I know of many canoes that are MUCH easier to paddle than a 14 foot tandem kayak.


Bubbagon,
You make an excellent point, sir. More kayak means more weight and increased difficulty in mobility...on and off of the water. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

you may want to consider this new model:
http://i.imgur.com/k6QaV.jpg


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

My next boat will be a commander. I'll keep my sierra 10 for river fishing though.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the 12" NuCanoe and I love it. Did an 8.5 hour float trip and it worked great.

http://www.nucanoe.com/models/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Look into D&D outfitters on W. Sharon Road , they are on the web and have great prices on yaks. I found out I spent too much money on my first two at BPS. 

Wilderness Systems and Ocean Kayak get good reviews from the serious ocean kayaking group I chat with. One guy I know goes way out off the NC coast in his Tarpoon 12 several days a week. Google JAMS adventures, he's a hoot. I hope to be in shape for him to guide me next summer.

You might want to consider a SOT that you can stand up in w/o outriggers. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I noticed a few people on here mention the Wilderness Systems commander. I have one I'm planning to sell for another boat. The commandor is superbly stable, I need something that doesn't track as well for fishing in more turbulent flows. 
Don't want to hijack, just throwing it out there since it was mentioned. Feel free to PM me.


----------

